# PCD redelivery, is it a 1 day school?



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Quick question. PCD re-delivery is a one day school/experience?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought it was a shortened version of the one day school.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Is much shortened version (have done it twice in past 2 years). Half a morning. Group A does track, Group B does factory tour ... when it's available. Then swap. If no factory tour, just more milling about in the morning. You will be in car that is same or pretty close to what you're taking delivery of - same series, same engine, same transmission, but may not have AS etc. and might be sedan instead of coupe. Key point: feel is identical. Can have up to three persons per delivery. 

Lunch, then delivery, which is super neat way to really get to know your car - these guys are absolute experts (about an hour each time for me). 

Track experience is short track with small slalom and tight corners, emergency ABS braking, and wet skid pad to demo DSC & nada modes. Then full track in M5 or equivalent with instructor driving for fast lap. 

The factory tour is truly impressive, so should try to sked when is available (has been shut down for X6 switchover, but since wraps are off that model, should be open/open soon. Ask.) 

In all, is a great experience, great marketing, and great way to know your car. BMW treats you well from arrival at airport to departure in your new ride. Many amenities/great stops leaving the area in any direction. If my next BMW is a model I've not had before (probably will be E89 Z4), will do it again just to wring out the car a tiny bit and better calibrate my butt.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

I just did a Performance Center redelivery of my car last week. Rubber Ducky has described it to a "T". The only thing I would add is that there is more than just entertainment value in the process: you get to experience the handling, braking and electronic stability systems in your car (or one nearly like it) at and beyond the limits of adhesion. That will make you safer behind the wheel of your own car.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

raleedy said:


> I just did a Performance Center redelivery of my car last week. Rubber Ducky has described it to a "T". The only thing I would add is that there is more than just entertainment value in the process: you get to experience the handling, braking and electronic stability systems in your car (or one nearly like it) at and beyond the limits of adhesion. That will make you safer behind the wheel of your own car.


You make the point that I should have: fun aside, you'll get to know your car's limits very quickly.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Im very, VERY excited for my March delivery day. Can't take the M School then on M Coupe delivery but will def. come back ASAP later in the year, make a proper vacation trip out of it (maybe for my birthday in the autumn! Hinting to better half!).


----------



## sftl97 (May 6, 2006)

Is there an extra charge for having PDC delivery? 


Thx


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

sftl97 said:


> Is there an extra charge for having PDC delivery?
> 
> Thx


Zero cost to the buyer. But you have to get yourself to GSP on your own dime.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys for explaining it so well :thumbup:


----------



## Teach (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a lot of good replies to the questions posted in this thread. But, I'm surprised no one mentioned this excellent site with FAQs about the PCD.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/PDSFAQ.aspx

It's from BMWUSA. It answers lots of the questions coming up here. 

Teach


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Then full track in M5 or equivalent with instructor driving for fast lap.


Does the 2008 M3 get a full track experience like the M5?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> Does the 2008 M3 get a full track experience like the M5?


M3 does not get the M owner's driving experience. That program is only built into the price of the M5 and M6 vehicles.


----------

